
Blood biomarker predicts death from serious infection - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-23/blood-biomarker-predicts-death-from-infection/6872948
======
mswen
This kind of finding is one of the benefits of centralized medicine, storing
medical records in standardized electronic formats. It gives a rich base for
finding out relationships. Those relationships still need to be investigated
for biological mechanisms, but when you start with a biomarker to important
medical outcome you are able to start the next phase of research with the
important "so what" question already answered.

Also, I am encouraged that my practice of intermittent fasting might directly
fight against the chronic low level inflammation that this article draws
attention to.

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24886300](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24886300)
From this abstract "our results suggest that IF induces adaptive responses in
the brain and periphery that can suppress inflammation and preserve cognitive
function in an animal model of systemic bacterial infection."

One more reason to keep up IF

